# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Angular >  زمان زیاد برای اجرای پروژه های Angular

## sradd3

سلام ببخشید مشکلی که دارم این هستش که موقع اجرای دستور ng serve باید زمان زیادی رو وایسم تا پروژه اجرا میشه این زمان تا ۴۰ ثانیه هم میرسه ، ممنون میشم بگید چطور این زمان رو کم کنم.

----------


## bomb23

سلام
کامپایلر رو اگه به ivy تغییر بدید تاثیر زیادی روی سرعت داره.
هارد ssd هم میتونه تاثیر بسیار زیادی داشته باشه.

----------

